# Anybody watched good movies lately?



## KoreanDeathKid (May 5, 2008)

i'm supposed to be doing my homework right now, but i'm so bored, so i thought i would make a post and check back later on
so? any good movies lately? i want to watch Iron Man, and will be going this wednsday, other than that, I watched a lot of korean movies


----------



## Adams13 (May 5, 2008)

Iron Man Is Perfection

Adams


----------



## Mvskokee (May 5, 2008)

agreed


----------



## Shannon (May 5, 2008)

I was thinking about going to see Iron Man, but was unsure about it. I do love Robert Downy, Jr., though. If you guys can vouch for it, i'll go see it. 
I just got done watching Project A-ko! Pretty sure its not Korean, but it is Anime...
A good movie I have seen recently, but isnt a recent movie, "Quills". Its got Geoffrey Rush, Micheal Caine, and Jaoquin Pheonix.... Based in 17th century and its about the Marquee de Sade, might sound boring, but trust me, its an awesome flick.


----------



## DZLife (May 5, 2008)

Iron man really surprised me....SOOO much better than most "super hero" movies I have seen lately!


----------



## DaveDragon (May 6, 2008)

Iron Man was excellent!!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (May 6, 2008)

I seen EvanAlmighty the other night, it was pretty funny.


----------



## dorton (May 6, 2008)

I liked "the kingdom"


----------



## ApriliaRufo (May 6, 2008)

Shannon said:


> I was thinking about going to see Iron Man, but was unsure about it. I do love Robert Downy, Jr., though. If you guys can vouch for it, i'll go see it.
> I just got done watching Project A-ko! Pretty sure its not Korean, but it is Anime...
> A good movie I have seen recently, but isnt a recent movie, "Quills". Its got Geoffrey Rush, Micheal Caine, and Jaoquin Pheonix.... Based in 17th century and its about the Marquee de Sade, might sound boring, but trust me, its an awesome flick.



You know... that would interest me except for the fact that I was a history major and I feel that he could have expressed his philosophy through other things besides violent pornography and sodomy on stage. Not really interested in that. I believe he was jailed for sodomizing a 14 year old on stage in attempt to show the wickedness of mankind... Yea, that's pretty wicked... and a little... "felonious"?


----------



## dicy (May 6, 2008)

i just watched new jack city its an oldy but a good one


----------



## leoares27 (May 6, 2008)

"Lars and the Real Girl" is really good...funny with real life connotations (sp?)
Anyway...i love Ryan Gosling...and he is the star of the movie, besides the "love doll"...you gotta see it to appreciate it! :mrgreen:


----------



## DZLife (May 6, 2008)

leoares27 said:


> "Lars and the Real Girl" is really good...funny with real life connotations (sp?)
> Anyway...i love Ryan Gosling...and he is the star of the movie, besides the "love doll"...you gotta see it to appreciate it! :mrgreen:



I've heard that that was a really god movie....maybe I'll have to go see that.....right after I see Harold and Kumar!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (May 6, 2008)

sounds like you guys watched some very nice movies, i just watched Iron Man, and it was awesome, the best super hero movie I've ever seen, now I'm just counting days for the new Incredible Hulk movie


----------



## olympus (May 7, 2008)

No country for old men and The Kingdom were good.. If you want to watch old gangster movies like New Jack City which is one of my favorites you should watch Blow, King of New York, Heat, Goodfellas, or Dead presidents.


----------



## dicy (May 7, 2008)

blow was a great movie i also loved mobsters and last but definetly not theast fresh thats a great movie


----------



## CoexistExotics (May 8, 2008)

Dude... that movie... The Forbidden Kingdom, it has Jackie Chan AND Jet Lee in it, I loved it. I would reccommend it .


----------



## DZLife (May 8, 2008)

CoexistExotics said:


> Dude... that movie... The Forbidden Kingdom, it has Jackie Chan AND Jet Lee in it, I loved it. I would reccommend it .



I'd like to double that.

Also, I really like Goodfellas, but i believe that this thread was started in reference to any good NEW movies....as in still-in-the-theaters. But hey, it's not my thread XD


----------



## PuffDragon (May 9, 2008)

The Sasquatch Dumpling Gang AKA The Sasquatch Gang- super funny, you will eaither love it or hate it

Juno- Hilarious

They Live- underated 80s movie with Roddy Piper the Wrestler LMAO

Into The Wild- read the book first. Movie was excellently done and beautiful scenery.

The Machinist- Eery 

I am Legend- I digged it

Rocket Science- Off beat and great

Sweeny Todd The Demon Barber-Depp is great


----------



## leoares27 (May 9, 2008)

JUno was pretty good. I'd def. recomend it!


----------



## DaveDragon (May 10, 2008)

Jeez!! You people need to have a few kids to take up your spare time!!!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (May 10, 2008)

I just bought "In the Name of the King" on DVD, and it was pretty good, I enjoyed it. Going to see Harold and Kumar Escape from GetMo today.


----------



## leoares27 (May 10, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> Jeez!! You people need to have a few kids to take up your spare time!!!



I've got 3 kids and hubby...
also have blockbuster online...yay


----------

